# Advice on where to get a hysteroscopy - please!



## tamsinw (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello


My consultant has advised that a hysteroscopy would be helpful before any further treatment cycles but I have a few questions...


1. After 2 failed pregnancies there's a smal possibility that I could get it on the NHS (need to check) but what are people's experiences of NHS hysteroscopies? Eg. are they as thorough as private ones? Do they do endometrial scratches/implantation cuts? IF I did get an NHS referral it would be to Aberdeen so any experiences here would be appreciated.


2. If its better to go private (or we have to), where in the UK is the best place to go and what does it cost? 


3. As above, but where abroad is the best place to go and how much does it cost?


Any help would be much appreciated   
Cheers
T x


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

You can go private or with the nhs the procedure would be the same. Only difference would be that you would get in quicker going private as you have to have it done after period. I went private in the end as I was getting impatient. The procedure is simple it can be painful at the end but then it is over. You have to lie down like you are having a smear test and they insert the speculum. The liquid is then inserted so they can check your womb and tubes.  Hope this helps a little I recommend taking painkillers before you go as these will help.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Tamsin,

I had a hysteroscopy on the nhs which was done alongside my laparoscopy, so I'm not sure exactly what was done.  I also see my consultant on a private basis, so what he would have done would be the same regardless of whether I'd been paying or not - I don't know whether this would apply elsewhere.  If I'm completely honest I don't actually know what is done for a hysteroscopy as all I was told was he'd have a look at my womb and my discharge papers cited the hysteroscopy as well as laparoscopic ovarian diathermy.  However the process cleo describes above is a hystosalpingogram (?) - an hsg anyway!  In terms of cost I had a quick google and saw costs between £1200 and £3000 so you definitely need to do your homework and check around.  Sorry to have rambled a lot with not much concrete information, but as with everything infertility it will vary from clinic to clinic and consultant to consultant.  Best of luck finding what you're looking for xx


----------



## tamsinw (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for this. 


Yes, I had an HSG (which was completely clear) only 6 months before having a tubal ectopic pregnancy so it wasn't particularly useful in my case (they can only show blockages and not dysfunction).


Looks like I'll have do some homework on the hysteroscopy, perhaps on clinic threads on here.


Thanks again 
x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

I had a hysteroscopy and laproscopy on the NHS as part of the diagnosis for infertility (to review fibroids). The experience itself was fine very little pain or bleeding after the procedure at all. My NHS consultant wouldn't do anything like implantation cuts etc not sure if other NHS would allow them to etc. My hysetro wasn't in Scotland but they are generally all the same.

I have also had a private treatment for fibroids etc and a hysteroscopic removal of fibroids. In terms of hysteroscopy I'd be inclined to stick with the NHS, there isn't a lot to the process so not sure there's a need to pay (unless you really want it quick or want to specify surgeon etc), fact is most private consultants are NHS as well etc. In terms of private surgery some will do implantation cuts but there would be an additional charge.

As for abroad, I know quite a lot of ladies have had them done at Serum so they can probably advise , they have a seperate board on here).

good luck with it all


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just had a hysteroscopy in Liverpool on the nhs. It was done under GA and I don't find it too bad I've not had the full results back yet but was told a few biopsies were taken. I don't imagine a private one would be any more indepth but you're likely to get the results quicker. X


----------

